# Klein Tripsaver Multitool



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 6, 2008)

Another multitool. This time, Klein's offering, specifically tailored for the electrical trades. Derek, ship, thoughts, opinions?


----------



## Charc (Feb 6, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Another multitool. This time, Klein's offering, specifically tailored for the electrical trades. Derek, ship, thoughts, opinions?



I'm happy with my Gerber. Besides, if I bought any more klein tools I'd look like a walking ad.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 6, 2008)

But you are getting a nut driver set for your Altman's, right?


----------



## Kelite (Feb 6, 2008)

What? No bottle opener???? 

It'll never do.


----------



## ship (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll stick with my "Bear Jaws" from McMaster Carr with Tools for Stagecraft belt clip sheef.
The above has wire stripping jaws even if the cutter and needle nose part are a bit small for my tastes. On the other hand, the knife stays sharp, has a few accessories and the wire stripping jaws are very good in design. The Klien tool reminds me of an old SOG tool I had like 15 years ago. Very uncomfortable to use.
A few ways to do the handle on the pliers, blades on both sides of the handles and inward in location when the pliers are open, blades outward and the same with blades/tools on both sides of the handle.
Than there is blades outside or inside such as with the Klien tool, but only on one side of the handle.
I have found using the pliers on various tools that you want a rounded edge without tools digging into your palm when using the pliers. In the case of the Klien tool, there is a rounded edge which would be better than my SOG was. On the other hand, both the SOG and the Klien have the tools on only one side of the handle and a smaller handle on the other side. This both limits the amount of accessories on the tool and when using the tool with what is seemingly only a 1/4" wide or so handle, gives your hand problems while using it. 
No matter if you put the side without tools in your palm or with your fingers, it is too small a surface area to other than cramp. My old SOG tool of similar design only blades out gave my had cramps and I gave it away years ago.
A good leathermen tool has an attachment for taking 1/4" bits if one is so ambitious to carry about a bunch of 1" bits for the tool in one's pocket. Me, I prefer if using such a tool - only when a real tool is not around, to have the bit I need already on the tool. If I need other than what is provided with the multi-tool I get a real tool.
My opinion at least.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 6, 2008)

Fair enough. I'm going to look into this "Bear Jaws". I've been looking for a multitool with a good wire stripper. This Klein offering was my second find. The first was SOG's new Powercut.


----------



## ship (Feb 7, 2008)

Again or at least pointed out, one’s multi-tool is very personal to you. What works for one is not optimum for another in style or use. For instance if barbarian and you tend to remove more screws with your multi-tool, than using it for quick cuts or grabbing stuff, perhaps in how the hinge/blade mechanism is orientated would be better to have the rounded side of the knife outboard when the pliers are closed and using it to be an off center screw driver not optimum designed for doing so... Yep, a bit set in my ways of if I pull out my multi-tool it is for a quick screw, but mostly for something to grab with, cut with or size a wire gauge with and not even strip wire with mostly. If stripping wire, I will most likely need a tool to attach it with thus I’m grabbing proper tools anyway.

In my case, I am showing how to size a wire gauge for someone just as often as cutting or grabbing something in a pinch thus the strippers are useful. Good strippers but a multi-tool is not something to be doing much work with. Also the stripping blades are properly formed as per a proper stripper tool for stranded wire thus it is easy to show from or use.

That is the good thing about this tool. Bad side about this tool is a lack of blade lock which is a crucial feature on any multi-tool. Believe me if you use the knife in any dynamic way, that blade lock is very important - another bad thing also about my original SOG. Wonder what the original Cooper Tools Xcelite multi-tool was like, that is what I thought I was buying - even had a black oxide coated version but they are both chrome and black discontinued.

After this very important detail of no multi-tool in my opinion being best - keep in mind the small needle nose pliers and even smaller cutting jaw, that it also comes with a totally crappy sheath for it thus the tools for stagecraft after market one to hold it mentioned.

On the other hand, I believe my opinion of the smaller arm does hold. The SOG had a similar end tip in this case flat head screw driver at the tip of that painful smaller lever. Was not really useful in that while using it the pliers kept opening and without blade lock there was no solution for using end of the blade tips while in use. Were I to use anything with removable tips, it would probably be the accessory to the Leathermen line of knife that has the holder removable but centered on the knife. Something else to carry in your pocket but as opposed to any other type of knife, at least the blade is centered on the handle instead of off center. Didn’t mind the Super Leathermen line though there was many other types on the market. Couldn’t imagine the need for replaceable pliers types, perhaps if nothing else in the concept of how one uses the tool, where the rounded edges and or blades are orientated while in use will be most useful. Barbarian mostly using it as a screw driver or knife, perhaps you want the rounded handle facing out while the pliers are encased inside. Definately locking blade. I say you like me or many use alternate knives for cutting such as a fold up knife or even fold up utility knife to do your cutting, accessories are much less used. At that point and in my view the most necessary use of the tool is for the portable pliers and cutter. For that given palm pressure on the tool to hold or cut, you would tend to want the rounded surfaces facing out board when the pliers are in use.

My opinion of course and milage may vary with ... did I say barbarians yet? Suppose I did mention that... as point of discussion/agreement.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 7, 2008)

Yup, I've heard "multi tools do no one thing well", and well as them being a "limited use tool" many a time. In no way do I quarrel with your opinion, rather I find the information useful as I explore my options. The evolution of multi tools is rather interesting as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Ship I didn't find anything on McMaster-Carr's website they call Bear Jaws. I did find this which seems to match your description and I have to say it is VERY cool. It seems like I'm always trying to use my Leatherman Wave for electrical work. Why not just carry an electrical tool? 




It's listed as "Multi-Purpose Wire Stripper" product #7893K5 $56.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 7, 2008)

So from a 'brand' perspective, is there a preferred brand of multi-tool, regardless of model?

Gerber
Leatherman
Klein
Other

Perhaps this should become a poll/survey, as I would like to know who prefers what and why...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it's been done, but that was a few years ago.

Multi-tools have become one of those "we all have 'em but don't like to discuss them" things on the booth. HOWEVER, if we can keep it civil, why not start a new pole. If I was making the poll, my options would be Gerber, Leatherman, SOG, Victorinox, and Other.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 7, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I think it's been done, but that was a few years ago.
> Multi-tools have become one of those "we all have 'em but don't like to discuss them" things on the booth. HOWEVER, if we can keep it civil, why not start a new pole. If I was making the poll, my options would be Gerber, Leatherman, SOG, Victorinox, and Other.




Fair enough. Maybe it's worth a shot!


----------



## ship (Feb 8, 2008)

yep that's the tool. I thought it was this:
Xcelite/Crescent #XTZ1V, ToolZall Tech Electrician’s Stainless Steel Multi-Tool w. Comfort Grip, Wire Stripper, Needle Nose Pliers etc. Tips/Blades
Which I find out is discontinued. Could be Bear Claw made it for them.

than there was this:
Xcelite/Crescent #XTZblack, ToolZall Tech Black Oxide

A few years ago I did a small study of what was out in multi-tools at the time: Perhaps someone can fill in the descriptions to the noes not as much described and or fill it out further with the newer models and brands out there now if that is where the discussion is headed.

Leatherman #63010103, #200 Super Leatherman w. Phillips, Needle Nose Pliers, etc. Tips/Blades & Blade Lock, Knife, Serrated Knife, Wire Cutters, File, Lg, Med. Micro. Screw Driver, Phillips Screw Driver, Can Opener, Saw, Wire Stripper, Electrical Crimper, Ruler, Tool Adaptor Compatable.

Leatherman #M125 Black, Black Oxide Coated Super Leatherman

Leatherman, The Wave, Multi-Tool w. Scissors, Pliers, Knife, Serrated Knife, Wire Cutters, File, Diamond File, Lg, Med. Sm, Micro. Screw Driver, Phillips Screw Driver, Can Opener, Saw, Wire Stripper, Blade Lock, Wave Tool Adaptor Compatable

Leatherman Crunch, Vise Grip/Multi-Tool, Locking Blade, Locking Pliers, Serrated Knife, Wire Cutters, File, Lg, Med. Sm. Screw Driver, Phillips Screw Driver, Bottle Opener, Wire Stripper, Saw, Ruler, Integrated Hex Bit Driver.

Leatherman Flair, Pliers Knife 50/50, Spreader Knife, Wire Cutter, Scissors, Lg, Med. Micro. Screw Driver, Phillips Screw Driver, Can Opener, Bottle Opener, Cork Screw, Cocktail Fork, Ruler, Tool Adaptor Compatable.

Leatherman Pulse, Blade Lock, S.Steel, Knife, Bottle Opener, Can Opener, File, Wire Cutter, Pliers, Ruler, Scissor, #1 Phillips, Sm. Med. Lg. Screw Driver, Sharpening Stone.

Leatherman Side Clip, Pliers, Knife, Wire Cutters, Lg., Med. Sm, Screw Driver, Phillips Screw Driver, Can Opener, Ruler, Tool Adaptor Compatable.

Leatherman Mini Tool, Multi-Tool, Pliers, Knife, Wire Cutters, File, Med. Screw Driver, Can Opener, Bottle Opener, Ruler

Leatherman Micra Tool, Multi-Tool w. Scissors instead of Pliers, Knife, File, Med. Screw Driver, Micro. Screw Driver, Phillips Screw Driver, Bottle Opener, Tweezers, Ruler

Leatherman PST I, Multi Tool, Pliers, Knife, Wire Cutter, File, Lg, Med. Micro. Screw Driver, Philips Screw Driver, Can Opener, Ruler, Tool Adaptor Compatable.

Leatherman PST II, Multi-Tool, Pliers, Knife 50/50, Wire Cutters, Scissors, File, Diamond-Coated File, Sharpening Groove, Lg, Med, Micro. Screw Driver, Phillips Screw Driver, Can Opener, Ruler, Tool Adaptor Compatable

Leatherman X6e Juice

Leatherman #65070303 Adaptor, Screw Driver Tip Adaptor w. 1/4"x1" Bits


SOG PowerLoc Multi-Tool (Stainless) Plier, Wire Cutter, Crimper, ½ Serrated Blade, Sm, Med. Lg. Screw Driver, Phillips Screw Driver, Bottle Opener, 3-Sided File, Can Opener, 1/4" Hex Drive, Saw, Ruler, Scissors


SOG Switchblade Multi-Tool


SOG Power Plier Multi-Tool, (Stainless) Plier, Wire Cutter, ½ Serrated Blade, Sm, Med. Lg. Screw Driver, Phillips, Three Sided File, Can Opener, Bottle Opener, Awl, 1/4" Hex Drive, Saw, Ruler.


Buck Multi-Plier Multi-Tool


Gerber Needle 600 #47530, Nose Pro-Scout Multi-Tool #47542, #07531


Gerber Blunt Nose Pro-Scout Multi-Tool #MP-600 Pro #48290


Gerber Legend #800 Multi-Tool (MP-700 Urban Lengend)


Gerber Multi Piler #600 (Intechangable Pliers Tips)


Gerber #MP-400 Sport Plier, S.Steel, Pliers, Wire Cutters, Serrated Knife, Scissors, Sm, Med. Lg. Screw Driver, Phillips Screw Driver, Can Opener, Bottle Opener, Crimper, Ruler #45500

Swiss Army Multi Plier S.Steel


----------



## phil000 (Feb 10, 2008)

O my goodness, stick to SOG.

The leathermans notoriously rust.
Gerbers quality has fiercely declined since taken over by fiskars

Sog-you really can't break them. It's a big hunk of 303 stainless. If you find a way (trying to use the flat head to pry a FEL out of tp-22...) it's all hex construction, so you can switch it out, or just order new tools and switch all the tools around however you please 

Another thing that makes the powerlock a more...useful choice than the klein is the compound leverage you can get out of the geared handles, it really lets you crush the living hell out of things, I can crimp with the tips of my sog no problem, unlike a gerber I've seen shatter trying that.

Just some thoughts,
Phil


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2008)

Kelite said:


> So from a 'brand' perspective, is there a preferred brand of multi-tool, regardless of model?...


In 15 years I've broken the slotted screwdriver and the knife blade on my Gerber. Both times totally my fault for mis-using the tool. Both times I took the tool apart, sent the broken piece to Gerber and received back a new part in a timely fashion. Just my 2¢.


phil000 said:


> ...I can crimp with the tips of my sog no problem,...


That's not crimping; that's crushing. See the pin connector installation thread.


----------



## LD4Life (Feb 11, 2008)

I've actually been looking for a new multitool, so I would love that pole to arise.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 12, 2008)

LD4Life said:


> I've actually been looking for a new multitool, so I would love that pole to arise.






Go to http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6959

(And BTW, SOG would have also been on the poll list, but I was given only four options of names to include- sorry! I felt there needed to be an 'Other' listed, and we can shake out the brands when it's all said and done. - Keith )


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 12, 2008)

Admin note: A poll can have up to ten choices. There's a secret, hidden-in-plain view "options" box on the page. Always include an "Other, please specify..." choice, as that's usually the most interesting. Note to everyone, once a ballot is cast, it cannot be changed, so read all choices carefully before voting.


----------



## phil000 (Feb 14, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> That's not crimping; that's crushing. See the pin connector installation thread.


I said I _could_ not that I _do_. They have built-in crimpers that work wonderfully, built into the handles.


----------

